# Options? Behringer 2030p vs. 2031p or a



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, 
Through many forums discussions, with all of you being so helpful, I still have one dilemma.

I was really looking at the Onkyo 807.

Now, I can to the conclusion that I was going to use the 2031p. But, these are 4ohm speakers. Now, the 807 says it is 4ohm certified, but is this receiver "sufficient" to run these speakers?

If questionable, i'll just go with the 2030p or the 2031A's (if I can do that) 

Not entirely sure why I need a 2031A if I have a good receiver, but no one has been able to clearly say if I can get the full performance out of the 2031p's using that receiver? This 4ohm issue is bothering me.

Surprised there is no speaker grill? Does that matter for anything other than aesthetics?

Thanks

(I was sticking with the 807 since can get a good price with factory reconditioned). But, if there is a better receiver out there for about $500 that would be okay with the 2031p's, please advise.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

alewisdvm said:


> Hello,
> Through many forums discussions, with all of you being so helpful, I still have one dilemma.
> 
> I was really looking at the Onkyo 807.
> ...


The 2031 series is best in a setup that has no sub. 2030 is best for one with a sub. They don't have grills because they are monitors designed for studio use. The difference between a grilled speaker and a not grilled one is negligible. The A's are active with internal amps. They are unnecessary if you have a receiver. For most people the best option is the 2030p.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

So, if I don't care about the look without the grill, and I may have it inside a cabinet packed for sound anyway, it doesn't matter I guess.

So, I currently have a older JBL PS120 100W sub. I didn't think that would be enough. I was going to add a second sub? It sounds like I can stick with the 2030p's, use the JBL. Any suggestions for a decent sub to match all of this?
I believe the Onkyo 807 has 2 pre-outs for subs. I guess that means you CAN connect 2 subs?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

alewisdvm said:


> So, if I don't care about the look without the grill, and I may have it inside a cabinet packed for sound anyway, it doesn't matter I guess.
> 
> So, I currently have a older JBL PS120 100W sub. I didn't think that would be enough. I was going to add a second sub? It sounds like I can stick with the 2030p's, use the JBL. Any suggestions for a decent sub to match all of this?
> I believe the Onkyo 807 has 2 pre-outs for subs. I guess that means you CAN connect 2 subs?


A second sub would be hindered by the JBL sub. You'd be better off upgrading the sub later. 

However it will still probably have better bass than the Behringers would have. 

A good sub costs a little change though.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Does behringer have a good matching sub?
I think someone once suggested a SVS sub?

What would go with the 2030p's? 

I was planning on 2030p's for 2 fronts, use one as a center, maybe 2 for rear surround. Got mixed opinions on using a 2030p as a center, but the behringer's don't make a center?
I was even considering 2 more 2030p's as 2 higher up on entertainment wall fronts.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

alewisdvm said:


> Does behringer have a good matching sub?
> I think someone once suggested a SVS sub?
> 
> What would go with the 2030p's?
> ...


you might get something smaller for surrounds, but SVS does make great subs.

Subs need not match since they cover different frequencies than the speakers.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

For about a 13' x 13' size living room, although directly connected to kitchen area, with viewing distance from tv/speakers of about 12 feet, what would be suitable wattage for the sub?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Wattage can be over rated because they never tell you the sensitivity of the sub driver being used. If you can't afford a SVS sub, maybe this would do. http://www.amazon.com/BIC-PL-200-Ac...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1278877892&sr=8-1 It uses a BASH amp and the Hsu Research team helped design it.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

alewisdvm said:


> For about a 13' x 13' size living room, although directly connected to kitchen area, with viewing distance from tv/speakers of about 12 feet, what would be suitable wattage for the sub?


For a sub you have to count any open space connected because subs pressurize the entire cavity for effect. 
Most people are impressed with almost any sub on the market. Wattage isn't as helpful as brand name. SVS is probably the safest bet for a subwoofer. If you are looking used. Look for Velodyne, HSU, and SVS. All 3 are very good brands.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow...That BIC PL200 is incredible. Not sure I could afford the SVS options unless I could find a good refurbished or quality used product.

lsiberian:
Any opinion on the use of the 2030p's as a set of 4 fronts, one as a center
versus
Using the SVS bookshelf speakers and matching center?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

3 identical speakers across the front are ideal.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Eugovector, thanks for reply.
I was hoping to get lsiberian's comment on that last question, when possible


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

alewisdvm said:


> Wow...That BIC PL200 is incredible. Not sure I could afford the SVS options unless I could find a good refurbished or quality used product.
> 
> lsiberian:
> Any opinion on the use of the 2030p's as a set of 4 fronts, one as a center
> ...


I think the SVS speakers are excellent and will certainly look better, but the 2030p's horizontal center channels do have some issues. Though the issues aren't always a problem at the seating angles most people sit at. I'd get 2 pairs and use 3 of them saving the 4th in case one breaks or to experiment with for modding. I'd hold off upgrading the receiver until after you get a quality sub. Given the cost of the 807 you could get a good sub for that price and the difference will be far greater than the benefit of an upgraded receiver. Besides if the current receiver works fine for you the safe bet is to keep it. I'm old school, but I believe if it ain't broke don't fix it. Most Dolby Digital masters are pretty awesome and the longer you wait the better the receivers get. Time is always your friend with tech stuff. Speakers last a lifetime if you take good care of them, but receivers last 5 years these days.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

I think last question. I have really learned a lot using this forum.

Certainly, it is hard to beat the price of the 2030p's.
"IF" I am able to keep one 2030p as a center and I don't have to turn in horizontally, that sounds ideal?

But, I am still also caught up on the SVS's.
Those SvS 02(M) for front L/R? combined with (website is confusing) either a SvS 02C or SVS 01C
Or were you still recommending the SBS02 bookshelves?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

alewisdvm said:


> I think last question. I have really learned a lot using this forum.
> 
> Certainly, it is hard to beat the price of the 2030p's.
> "IF" I am able to keep one 2030p as a center and I don't have to turn in horizontally, that sounds ideal?
> ...


The Behringers are cheaper I couldn't say if they are better or not since I've not measured the SVS speakers. I can tell you they are among the best 2-way speakers on the market according to the 3rd party measurements I've seen.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you for your help.
As a 2-way? Any particular reason to get a comparably priced 3-way bookshelf.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you find a 3-way that performs as well as the Behringers at the same price, please let us know. otherwise, I'd say you'd be throwing your money at Specs/Design instead of performance.


----------

